# Mini - Rohrkolben



## geha (7. Mai 2009)

Hi

kann man den Mini __ Rohrkolben bedenkenlos im Folienteich verwenden - bezügl. wuchern oder Beschädigung der Teichfolie??

Gruß Georg


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Hi Schorsch,


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Hi Georg,

wuchern tut der Winzling genau wie die großen

MfG Frank


----------



## geha (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

...und wie siehts mit der Teichfolie aus...


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Mini-Rohrkolben wird als unbedenklich eingestuft.


----------



## geha (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Hi nochmal

was mich interessieren würde - wie sich das wuchern darstellt hat jemand zufällig ein Bild zur Hand???

Gruß Georg


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Ähm, bei mir wuchert der (leider) nicht. Den muss ich immer suchen.


----------



## Starvalley (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Ist bei mir auch so. Er wächst recht gut, aber von wuchern kann man nicht reden. Mit der Folie scheint das auch ganz gut zu funktionieren.

So ganz nebenbei: Rate dringend von __ Schilf ab. Habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass dieser die Folie zerstören kann. Habe daher erst Gestern meinen einjährigen Schilf herausgeholt. Wahnsinn, wie der sich ausbreitet und was der für Wurzeln hatte. 

Aber der Minirohrkolben ist immer wieder klasse...und sieht gut aus...und im Herbst abgeschnitten und getrocknet kann man noch sehr dekorative Sträuße draus machen!

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## waterman (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Hallo,
ich habe den Minirohrkolben in einen Blumentopf gepflanzt. Somit wuchert er nicht..
Ich überlege sogar, ihn ganz zu entfernen, weil mir die Pflanze zu mickrig ist. Schließlich soll sie doch Biomasse machen und das Wasser klar halten. :?
Grauß
Wil


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*

Hallo, mein Minirohrkolben ist auch im Topf und bis jetzt bedaure ich eigentlich, dass er sich noch nicht mehr vermehrt hat... Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal doopen?

VG Biotopfan


----------



## geha (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mini -  Rohrkolben*



Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Minirohrkolben ist auch im Topf und bis jetzt bedaure ich eigentlich, dass er sich noch nicht mehr vermehrt hat... Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal doopen?
> 
> VG Biotopfan



...oder mal aus dem Topf nehmen und aufpassen 

Gruß Georg


----------

